
Show HN: RoastMe – Feedback markeplace  from users and experts for your product - jpaulet
https://roastme.xyz
======
SpencerBratman
Cool Idea, as someone who's worked on a lot of ideas, getting feedback from
users can be a laborious process. I think you're trying to solve a good
problem, however the issue I think you may run into is people willing to pay
for it. I also don't care about what experts feedback have on my product, I
care about the target customer. Their feedback is much more valuable since
they'd be the ones paying for it.

~~~
pimterry
I feel the same. I'm much more interested in collecting a wide range of
opinions from a big group of users from my broad niche (software developers,
in my case) than I am in one or two experts who may or may not be my target
audience.

I can imagine the situation where you would want an expert, but for me that
would be more when I'm trying to fix a specific issue (users don't convert
well on page X), and I don't have a specific problem. Right now I mainly want
feedback to validate my core concept, and really that needs a certain volume
of opinions.

OP, I'd suggest splitting the pricing: $X for an expert opinion (I think you
could go quite a way above the current $5 here), or $Y for N opinions from
random people who might fit my niche (you'd need some broad categories somehow
though).

~~~
jpaulet
Yeah, that's true... (We have a lot of software developers as experts too haha
;)).

I will think in your idea of splitting the price. The true is that "in a way"
I did (you can buy specific experts) but some people say to me that the price
is too low... But it's hard for me to upraise the price without any sell :S

Thanks!

------
jpaulet
This is my first solo-founded product, I developed it with 3 weeks.

The goal is build a marketplace where people can share their expertise and get
money or get feedback for your idea, product, website, etc.

Thanks!

~~~
timdavila
Cool idea, kind of like ProductHunt meets Quora? I think in order for people
to spend money you will need some well known experts, but I like the free
offering and I put in a submission of my own. Congrats on the launch!

~~~
jpaulet
Hi Tim and thanks for your submission. The idea is to increase the database of
experts (in the lasts 2 days 9 news experts added) and then you can handpick
expert review. I'm working in the promotion part of the product! Stay tunned

------
wingerlang
This is nice. I've started building two ideas for this, but I always stopped.

1\. A website where you uploaded a design and was guaranteed feedback on it
once you gave feedback on someone elses design.

2\. Exactly the same, except purely though email. You'd email your design to
X@Y.Z and you'd get another one in your inbox that you could reply to. Once
that was done, you'd receive feedback on your design.

Oh and as a bonus I also have this page, that I've never shared anywhere
before [http://jontelang.com/feedback/](http://jontelang.com/feedback/).

\--

On your site, this looks nice however for the 'see roasts'. It is unclear if
the roasts there are free ones or kinda the proper paid roasts.

~~~
jpaulet
Thanks for your ideas. The email part is a very good way to reach more people.

You are the second person that say to me that the "see roasts" button is
unclear. Message received! I will change it right now

Thanks!

------
HHalvi
Really slick for something that was solo founded and developed within 3 weeks.

Couple of suggestions : The folks with good roasts rating can be invited to
become experts that ways you are incentivizing everyone involved to give good
and proper feedback. Bad roasts get negative points (a la Karma) and this can
be used to determine the payout. I usually don't like changing the entire
pricing/biz model for folks but i thought this might be something that you can
look into.

The only thing that irritated me a bit was the color, i agree that red can
look slick but the sharpness is a bit too much?

Regardless really good idea, well executed. Best of luck :)

~~~
jpaulet
Thanks for your kind words!

Now I have a 'point' system (like karma) and the goal is to reward better
roasters with free roasts, become an expert and more! I will take in
consideration your suggestion!

The color is true that maybe is too "strong". I will try to improve it.

Thanks!

------
matt_the_bass
Nice idea! One minor comment: I have the impression that the word “Roast” is
being used as a linguistic reference. If so, non-native English speakers may
not understand the name. Maybe consider a name that is more university
understood?

~~~
jpaulet
Thanks! You are not the first one to sayme something similar... I was thinking
in changing it to feedbackme or feedbackloop or something similar to make it
more professional too, but it's hard to decide either do it or no.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Well nows the time to do it before you get too much traction.

------
100-xyz
I also registered, but no confirmation email. Its been about 5 minutes.

~~~
jpaulet
Bad news.

I will take a look what is happening and try to resend you the mail. If you
have some problem, you can reach us in "roastmexyz@gmail.com" and I will be
glad to help you!

Thanks!

------
seige
Congrats on the launch. Looks really slick for 3 weeks.

~~~
jpaulet
Thanks!! I did my best :)

